# lethbridge alberta wild snow adventure



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

for anyone who has been following my escapades with snow, here are the pics of the first night plowing, the crazy part is all the snow on the ground was coming down and blowing in faster then we could do it

















the city gave up trying to keep this plowed, it was about 4 feet high and across half the street


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

some pictures of the richardson oilseeds plant (only outside lots, not allowed to take pics inside the lot.

























And this was only the first snow removal


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics, congrats


----------

